# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Venta de chala picada para ganado

## Dynsolcor

Se vende por toneladas o corte, maiz chala
excelente cosecha para ganado vacuno o crianza de cuyes. 
Contacto: dynsolcorsac@gmail.comTemas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. BEBEDERO AUTOMATICO PARA GANADO Forraje para ganado Venta de Chala Picada. (Ganado Vacuno) Artículo: Canadá espera impulsar venta de ganado bovino a Perú al haber obtenido permiso de ingreso

----------

